# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Исходный код вымогателя CradleCore продается на форумах

## olejah

Исследователи безопасности Forcepoint обнаружили, что автор нового вымогателя продает исходный код зловреда на форумах соответствующей тематики.

Известный под именем CradleCore, вредонос был частью схемы «вымогатель как услуга» (ransomware-as-a-service, RaaS), используемой многими злоумышленниками в последнее время. Помимо всего, он позволяет заказчикам использовать исходный код и настраивать вымогателя под себя.

Вредоносная программа предоставляется в виде исходного кода на C++, в паре с необходимыми скриптами веб-сервера PHP и платежной панелью. Согласно Forcepoint, вымогатель появился на нескольких сайтах в сети Tor примерно две недели назад, цена составляет 0.35 биткоинов (около 400 долларов США).

Поскольку исходный код подается напрямую, эксперты опасаются появлений различных вариаций этого вымогателя. После анализа исследователи безопасности обнаружили, что вредоносная программа поставляется с «относительно полным набором функций», она использует Blowfish для шифрования файлов, имеет функции защиты от песочницы, поддерживает автономное шифрование и использует шлюз Tor2Web (onion.link) для связи с командным центром (C&C).

После заражения системы вымогатель приступает к шифрованию файлов пользователя, добавляя к ним расширения .cradle. Как только шифрование завершено, вредонос отображает информацию о выкупе.

Согласно Forcepoint, некоторые слова, используемые в файле readme, наталкивают на мысль, что автор CradleCore не является профессиональным разработчиком вредоносных программ, а скорее разработчиком программного обеспечения, который решил попробовать себя в написании шифровальщика.

После того, как исследователи изучили рекламный сайт CradleCore, они пришли к выводу, что автор действительно может быть независимым разработчиком программного обеспечения. Информация на личном веб-сайте разработчика привела к его учетным записям Twitter и LinkedIn, в результате чего выяснилось, что это программист на C++.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

